
Unsubsidized Obamacare plans are leading to political tensions - akircher
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/19/health/obamacare-premiums-medicaid.html?emc=edit_th_180220&nl=todaysheadlines&nlid=537721150220
======
sharemywin
When healthcare costs per person lead the world it's not just an
insurance/coverage problem

$10,345 per person: U.S. health care spending reaches new peak. WASHINGTON —
The nation's health care tab this year is expected to surpass $10,000 per
person for the first time, the government said Wednesday.Jul 13, 2016

[https://www.pbs.org/newshour/health/new-peak-us-health-
care-...](https://www.pbs.org/newshour/health/new-peak-us-health-care-
spending-10345-per-person)

~~~
sharemywin
Between 2015 and 2016, US median household income rose 3.2% from $57,230 to
$59,039, according to a new report released by the U.S. Census Bureau on
Tuesday.Sep 12, 2017

The 2010 Census enumerated 308.7 million people in the United States, a 9.7
percent increase from 281.4 million in Census 2000. Of the total population in
2010, 300.8 million lived in 116.7 million households for an average of 2.58
people per household.

=(10,300*2.58)/59039

->That's about 46% of median household income.

